# "Most Recent First" now shows up last!



## tulsa (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello all,
First post here, hoping maybe somebody can help me out.

Today I noticed that the sort feature "Most Recent First" is doing exactly the opposite of what it's supposed to do.

Normally, when I open a book and go back to the home page, that book will be listed first, hence... most recent first.
Now, however, when I open a book and go back to the home page, the book is listed LAST.
I've done this several times and each time the book gets shoved to the very end of my list, which is a pain, because it's about 10 pages long.

The only thing I've been doing different is I recently installed Calibre on my computer to organize my ebooks.  I don't exclusively buy Kindle books, but use Calibre to convert my various epub/lit/, etc into Mobi so I can read them on my Kindle.

Anyhoo..  any ideas why this might be happening?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, Tulsa, glad to have you here.

I don't have Calibre but I have heard it can cause problems. Have you tried a reset on your Kindle? That seems to solves lots of problems similar to what you are having. If you have a K2 or DX, just hold the on/off switch for about 45 seconds and it will restart. The K1 uses a paperclip in the little hole in the back. Try either one and report back.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It sounds like the time isn't right in your Kindle anymore. Turn on your Whispernet and do a sync and check for new items. That should fix it for you.


----------



## tulsa (Mar 7, 2010)

I reset my Kindle several times to no avail.

But the resync thing worked!  
thank you so much!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to KB.  Glad you found a solution to your problem.
deb


----------



## katsim (Apr 19, 2009)

My new Kindle is doing the same thing - most recent are showing up last. I can't re-sync everything because I am in a non-wireless area (Baghdad, Iraq) for the next six months at least).  I tried re-starting the Kindle. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Katsim, even though you are technically NOT in a WN area, Kindle may be able to pull the time from some local network.  It might be worth a try.  I know others have found it works even with non-International Kindles when they're out of the US.  I'd put WN on overnight with the unit plugged in. . . .just to be sure that trying for a long time to find a signal doesn't drain the battery. . . .just don't forget to turn it off in the morning.  Anyway, if it CAN pull the time, your 'most recent' ordering should work again.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Duh!!  I didn't even notice my time wasn't right.  The things I learn from these boards are wonderful.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

If you type in '311' on the settings page, it should come up with a list of wireless providers.  Select one of those and see if that fixes it up.  This worked for me with a K2I in Australia - I had about 11 to choose from (where did they all come from ) and while the first couple didnt work, eventually I found one that did.


----------



## katsim (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm trying it now - not sure what I'm going to get in Baghdad, but it is more helpful than CS, which just told me to turn the wireless on, and that didnt' work. Seems to be working so far - at least, it asked me to input my email and PW to register the Kindle. That's further than I've gotten previously. Thanks so much! I'll keep you posted on whether I was successful.


----------



## katsim (Apr 19, 2009)

Nope, no luck. My Kindle can detect several wireless networks, but this being Iraq, they are all listed as 2G and either that won't work or the signal strength isn't good enough despite being in the country's largest city. We tried. I guess I'll just read my books alphabetically for a few months.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Katsim, since it is not possible for you to correct the date/time on your Kindle, here are some ways of dealing with the situation if you want to sort By Most Recent First.

1. When on the Home page, go to the last page by typing the page number and then clicking the 5-way controller. With 250+ books, this would be page 25. However, as more books are opened with the date/time back in 1970, the list of recently opened books at the end will become longer and the page to jump to will be smaller. One advantage is that it would be easy to see which books have not been opened.

2. Open all of the books to set the dates to match the date on the Kindle. With 250+ books, this will take a while.  After all of the books have been opened, then the By Most Recent First will work as expected. However you will no longer be able to tell which books have never been opened.


----------



## Mark5000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Luvmy4brats: You're pretty smart! I had same problem, and resync fixed it. Thanks


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Mark5000 said:


> Hey Luvmy4brats: You're pretty smart! I had same problem, and resync fixed it. Thanks


Happy to be of assistance!


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

My kindle did the same thing a while back. Resetting it and syncing it didn't work for me, until I fully charged it. After it was charged, there was no problem.


----------



## Jagstrom (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a wifi only model, which until recently I have never connected to Wifi.  I do everything including software updates by downloading to my PC then transferring to Kindle via USB.  This sorting issue is the one item I have found that REQUIRES some form of wireless connection. For me I turned on my wifi at a local hotspot, did a Home -> Menu -> Sync & Check for items and the problem was resolved.

Maybe someday this Amazon will address this issue though a USB connection, but untill then for those of us who like to remain as hard wired as possible, this is the one time we must concede and enable the Wifi if only temporaily.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jagstrom said:


> This sorting issue is the one item I have found that REQUIRES some form of wireless connection.
> 
> Maybe someday this Amazon will address this issue though a USB connection, but untill then for those of us who like to remain as hard wired as possible, this is the one time we must concede and enable the Wifi if only temporaily.


That's because for sorting by most recent, it needs to know the correct time. The K3 does have a method to set the time manually if you're not at a hotspot or, as you've discovered, it will set itself when you can connect. Look under Menu/settings . . I think it's a page or two back. Or you may have to click Menu again. . . . .


----------



## megabyte31 (Apr 6, 2011)

I use Calibre for my epub books as well. It was working great until I got a huge list of books and my library started going backwards. But I tried re-syncing it and it worked! Thanks for the help!


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I have had my Most Recent First sort backwards making My Most Recent Last, many times after a restart......I have always had to do another restart to get it back to normal.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Had exactly the same thing happen to my K3. So now, on the first of each month, I leave the WiFi on overnight, whether it needs it or not.


----------



## altalog (Apr 21, 2011)

I had the same problem with a Kindle 2 and was able to fix it with a two step solution:

Step 1.  Reset the Kindle (slide and hold the sliding "on" switch for something like 30 to 45 seconds) and allow it to reset; however this first step, alone, didn't fix mine.  I needed to go on to step 2, below.

Step 2.  Go into settings in the "Home" menu and reset the clock to the correct time.  It's this second step that seemed to make the difference for me. I think this is because when you reset the Kindle, the clock goes to 12:00 a.m. and fouls everything up (unless it actually happens to be 12:00 a.m. at the time you reset it).

Before I got to this solution, I tried synching it a couple of times but that didn't work.  I can't be totally sure that the earlier syching wasn't part of this overall solution, but I suspect it was not -- in other words, for the guy in Iraq, I think this will work whether he can get a wifi connection or not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

altalog said:


> I had the same problem with a Kindle 2 and was able to fix it with a two step solution:
> 
> Step 1. Reset the Kindle (slide and hold the sliding "on" switch for something like 30 to 45 seconds) and allow it to reset; however this first step, alone, didn't fix mine. I needed to go on to step 2, below.


Note that this RESTARTS the kindle. . . .it's not a reset. This is important because the operation can be done via the menu if the device isn't frozen and there are two options: "RESTART" and "RESET to factory". "Reset to factory" is essentially a hard drive reformat. . . .all your content will be deleted and the device will be returned to the condition it was in when you purchased it, more or less. You don't want to do that unless directed to by a tech as it will require you to reload all your books. The other time to do it, of course, is when you're selling or giving away your kindle.


> Step 2. Go into settings in the "Home" menu and reset the clock to the correct time. It's this second step that seemed to make the difference for me. I think this is because when you reset the Kindle, the clock goes to 12:00 a.m. and fouls everything up (unless it actually happens to be 12:00 a.m. at the time you reset it).


If you were able to manually set the time, you have a K3. This function wasn't available with the K2 -- it only has a 3G wireless receiver and had to get the time that way.

(For reference: K1 is the original wedge shaped device sold from Nov 2007 to February 2009, connection is 3G; the K2 came only in white and has a small joystick for the controller, connection is 3G; the K3 comes in 'graphite', though one model has a white option, the controller is a flat pad, and the connection is WiFi with the option for 3G in some models.)



> Before I got to this solution, I tried synching it a couple of times but that didn't work. I can't be totally sure that the earlier syching wasn't part of this overall solution, but I suspect it was not -- in other words, for the guy in Iraq, I think this will work whether he can get a wifi connection or not.


 It is true that turning on wireless and doing a sync on the K2 would reset the clock -- assuming you're in range of a 3G netowrk. I think it would also work if you have a K3 with 3G. . .but with a WiFi only K3, you may have to set it manually -- I'm not sure the time comes via WiFi. It is pretty normal for the clock to go wrong after a full restart -- which results in a disordered 'most recent first' list -- and definitely if you do a reset.

The member in Iraq was definitely using a K2 -- he posted before the K3 was released, so setting manually isn't an option.


----------



## firewater (Mar 22, 2012)

many thanks, luvmy4brats. I just solved this problem by following your advice. Now I can enjoy reading again. 


Luvmy4brats said:


> It sounds like the time isn't right in your Kindle anymore. Turn on your Whispernet and do a sync and check for new items. That should fix it for you.


----------

